# Do you feed the same food to all your fluffs?



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Those of you with two or more fluffs, do you feed them all the same food or do they each eat different foods? I have been doing a little home cooking for Rose and Lily and tried a few of the mixes. It has been so frustrating. Even though my girls are half sisters, they could not be more different when it comes to food. Rose cannot tolerate dehydrated or feeze dried food at all no matter how long I soak it. She can't handle garlic, either. Lily cannot handle much fiber. I'm about ready to give up and just feed canned. :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

I have home cooked for my 14 year old cockapoo all his life, so I am continuing to do that for him. However, I'm trying to feed my two maltese fluffs the same thing. So far it seems to be working. I'm feeding them a commercial frozen raw food. (That I thaw, of course!) Ella will eat anything, but Gracie has always been a finicky eater. Some days she'll eat, some days she'll turn her nose up at the same thing. :smilie_tischkante: On those days, I leave it out for 10-15 minutes then pick it up and put it away. 

Good luck!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Everyone in my house eats something different. They have different medical needs that require certain diets.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

My two are on completely different diets right now. London is currently on a canned diet, and Preston is on a dry kibble diet. I would like to transition both of them to a 1/2 kibble and 1/2 wet type of food (whether it's canned, raw, etc). London is on canned because she was having tummy issues and since going on her special limited diet she has been perfectly fine. Preston has an iron stomach so right now he is on dry out of convenience for myself, but I am going to start giving him part canned food until I decide on a permanent diet.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I started (a year ago) feeding Dr. Harvey's Complete. Then with Archie's ear problems, I started feeding him Dr. Harvey's veg-to-bowl, now Abbey seems to keep getting small scabs on her skin, so she's now on veg-to-bowl. I just decided to just feed them all the same thing, it's too expensive and a pain in the butt to cook two different foods each week!!! And I also switch their kibble to "Before Grain". Hopefully this'll help.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I feed all three the same. Natural Balance Duck and Potato dry, or Wellness Small Breed dry. Plus some meat here and there. I used to cook for my 3 bichons, but I got really tired of spending 4 hours every week doing it.
All three of mine will eat anything, anything that _might_ be food.
It's hard for you, because you can't really experiment much, because a new food is likely to cause stomach upset.
Canned may be the answer for you. The protein in canned is easier to metabolize for our little ones. My only concern, and the reason I don't feed mine canned, is that it causes more tartar build-up than kibble. Ru and my angel Lily both had to have all their teeth pulled. 
I guess I'm not much help.


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

I feed mine different food due to their quirks... Tiff has irritable bowel but has done well for a long time now (no flare-ups... yet) on various Wellness foods--Core and their Simple Solutions Rice/Lamb. Zora's gut is fine but certain-sized kibble (Wellness Core especially) gets stuck between her cheek and jaw at the very back in this little "pocket" on one side. I just crate them during meals so they don't eat each other's food and it's no big deal.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies. You have all been so helpful. Both girls eat the Wellness Core Reduced Fat in the morning. I feed the Wellness canned stews in the evening. They are grain-free and have fruits and veggies. They can both eat those, thank goodness. :thumbsup:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Sylie said:


> I feed all three the same. Natural Balance Duck and Potato dry, or Wellness Small Breed dry. Plus some meat here and there. I used to cook for my 3 bichons, but I got really tired of spending 4 hours every week doing it.
> All three of mine will eat anything, anything that _might_ be food.
> It's hard for you, because you can't really experiment much, because a new food is likely to cause stomach upset.
> Canned may be the answer for you. The protein in canned is easier to metabolize for our little ones. My only concern, and the reason I don't feed mine canned, is that it causes more tartar build-up than kibble. Ru and my angel Lily both had to have all their teeth pulled.
> I guess I'm not much help.


Do you brush their teeth? We brush daily with CET and use the Petzlife gel at bedtime. It has really helped my girls' teeth. :blush:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

I have one on a prescription diet because she had bladder stones years ago (no reocurrence thankfully). The rest of the crew eat the same brand but, depending on age, weight, and level of activity they either get puppy food or adult food. I tried switching one over to raw but she just kept losing weight so she gets a bit of raw mixed in with her dry kibble until the raw is all gone then she'll be back on just dry kibble.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

aprilb said:


> Do you brush their teeth? We brush daily with CET and use the Petzlife gel at bedtime. It has really helped my girls' teeth. :blush:


I tried to, but fell short. I give them CET chews and if they get plaque I scrape it off. But, no I don't brush their teeth daily. If you are good at that, April, I don't think you need to have second thoughts about a good canned food. I will look into the Petzlife gel...I want to keep their perfect, beautiful white teeth.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I feed all four of mine the same thing.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Kodie has medicial issues and requires special food... but since kelsie is a CROOK I have to give her the same food... lol... Its not a big issue because the special food i use is just for allergies (its duck and potato)... kodie used to be on a low protein diet (before i got kelsie) and that would be a problem for kelsie to also eat because she needs protein.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I feed my two the same thing. Luckily they both like the same food.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Both of my fluffs eat the same food and love it.


----------

